# RIP software for DTF System



## brixen (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi All !

We just placed an order for a DTF 600 system from DPI, with printer + dryer. 

I want to get some the best RIP on the market for this, we print a lot, and use hot folders, and automated software for must of our production. The printer will be delivered with WhiteRip8, i tried it at the demo, and it seems its a very new rip software, and not very good for large productions runs. As example you need to be nesting your jobs manually. Seems its a great rip for small runs, but not for larger productions. Today we use Caldera and Onyx for our other printers.

So, anyone out there using a DTF System, what rip software do you use ? 
I have been looking at Digital Factory from CAD link, but seems, it has a bit of the same issues as Whiterip 8. But not sure, maybe anyone are using Digital Factory ? 

Thanks. 

its this printer:


----------



## Zwik (Oct 3, 2021)

First, check with mfgr or the distributor to see what RIPs support the printer. I don't see DPI supported by Cadlink Digital Factory, but sometimes another driver is compatible. Printer & Cutter Driver Search - CADlink Technology Corporation


----------

